# teak oil



## mv8710

Ever used it?
I have sanded back a beside table and applied about 3 coats of teak oil and wiped off the excess.It is supposed to be glossy but it is taking a while to bukd up the gloss.
Now,
on one panel I didnt wipe it off and it has a glossy film. 
which is the better way to go? 
Is there a catch to leaving the glossy film?


----------



## rosespainting

We have used it a lot on outdoor furniture, and I have used it on boats. In my experience, an even glossy finish is not always attainable. It can take many coats (like 6 to 8), and the issue with not wiping off the excess is how long it will take to dry. If you leave it on thick, I have seen it take 2 weeks to dry enough to handle it. 

make sure you clean and condition the wood. Watco makes Teak Renew for after the wood has been cleaned, and before the teak oil. It helps bring out the teak color, and conditions the wood. Then 2 or 3 good coats of teak oil will protect the wood, and should look good. after that, you just need to recoat for your desired sheen. 

If you are trying to match other pieces of furniture, they may have a topcoat from factory that provides the glossy sheen.


----------



## RH

Used it a number of years ago for a bunch of doors and trim. Customer didn’t want any sheen. Was just back there a week or so ago and checked out my previous work and it has held up really well.


----------



## mv8710

there is a dull patch on one of the panels.
any idea how to remedy it?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

One of the painters who shops at my store is from WA and showed me the system he uses with daly's products. old dingy cabinets were cleaned/conditioned wet sanded/scrubbed with daly's benite and scotchbrite maroon,. wiped clean, allowed to dry. Then brushed on thins coat of daly's teak oil with a chip brush and let sit about 20 min then wet sand with scotchbrite maroon and wipe excess. recoat next day. Ended up with 3 coats total.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Has anyone ever used teak oil as a rubbed on finish for metal (steel)?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

And how come teak oil is so prevalent on exterior marine wood? Most products do not contain any UV inhibitors. Its basically really thin linseed oil.


----------



## RH

cocomonkeynuts said:


> And how come teak oil is so prevalent on exterior marine wood? Most products do not contain any UV inhibitors. Its basically really thin linseed oil.



Is it? I know actual teak wood is used a lot due to it’s durability, but wasn’t aware teak oil is a preferred product for exterior marine finishing.


----------



## Tprice2193

Teak oil comes from the Teak tree. The teak fruits are crushed and the oil expressed in the same manner as olive oil. The extra virgin teak oil has the most solids and will actually build a nice satin sheen with multiple coats. Rustoleum bought Watco and is attempting to BLO the whole Teak Oil market.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Tprice2193 said:


> Teak oil comes from the Teak tree. The teak fruits are crushed and the oil expressed in the same manner as olive oil. The extra virgin teak oil has the most solids and will actually build a nice satin sheen with multiple coats. Rustoleum bought Watco and is attempting to BLO the whole Teak Oil market.


https://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/teak-oil-what-is-it

I don't think its just rustoleum, I first noticed that my self when looking in the daly's msds

not sure where you can find a real teak oil if anyone makes one or what the advantages would be.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

RH said:


> Is it? I know actual teak wood is used a lot due to it’s durability, but *wasn’t aware teak oil is a preferred product for exterior marine finishing.*


Look on basically any brand of teak oil.
here is a blurb from daly's PDS



> Daly’s SeaFin Teak Oil is a penetrating, hard-drying, low sheen oil finish, designed for sealing and finishing interior and exterior woods, especially teak on boats. It will not chip, crack, peel or blister when properly applied and maintained, thus reducing maintenance by eliminating scraping, sanding and refinishing.
> 
> SeaFin Teak Oil may be applied while vessel is underway to refurbish or touch up worn or marred areas, and may be used as a maintenance and intermittent coat, giving existing varnished surfaces longer life. When used on teak or wood decks, SeaFin Teak Oil provides a durable non-slip surface to repel water and resist wear.
> 
> MARINE AND EXTERIOR USE: Teak and wood decks, hatch covers, bright work, mahogany, finishing hardwood rails, doors, polishing varnished surfaces, refurbishing or touching up worn or marred areas, and as a maintenance and intermittent coat for longer life of existing varnished surfaces


----------



## lilpaintchic

www.popularwoodworking.com

The actual composition of a*Teak Oilwill vary from brand to brand. In general, it is usually based on a mixture of linseed*oil, varnish, and mineral spirits. Sometimes it contains a small amount of pure tung*oil*in the mix as well. Linseed*oil*and tung*oilare both natural*oils.Sep 28, 2017

Teak Oil vs Tung Oil vs Danish Oil - Teak Patio Furniture World



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

